# CBBT Report 11/07/2007 (Small Boat Channel)



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I wanted to get dad out fishing, 'cause he refuses to Kayak fish w/ me, something about tipping over and getting wet, whatever... 

We got a head boat out of Dockside Marina (Lynnhaven) and set sail for some Stipers. (Sorry no Stippers on the boat this time)










So we managed to limit out in the duration of the trip. I didn't have time to take any action shots of "Fish ON!!" pix, my hands were full catching the Striper. So, here's the aftermath of the slay fest...



















I think the boat managed over 70 Striper's when all said and done (only 8 people on board). Of course everyone kept their limit and it was toss back fest for 2 1/2 hours. 










I took my catch to the Green Parrot in Chix Beach and Lori, the owner and kitchen staff were kind enough to fillet them out for me and served me a, still squirming hunk 'o fish. Good stuff!!! 










It's gonna' be another great season, just from the beginning, I can tell!!! :fishing::fishing:


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

:fishing:Which boat Skunk..sorry I wasnt around to take care of ya..Id guess you were on the Nancy or the Bay Princess judging by the black tape on the rails....hope Dave or Bob were sweet enough to ya...aint no mate like jhmorgan though


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Too late to edit my post, just talked to Dave and he said you and your father were more than gracious...let me know next time your gonna go out and illl try and meet ya out there


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ya Man!! Dave is the Man!!! We got into 'em hard out there in 12 - 7' of water by the SBC. Capt. was marking bait all over and the birds were thick!!! 

Striper's are hitting hard now!! :fishing:


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

me and my friend might to run on the Nancy Anne tomorrow AM..gotta decide between that and the hot ditch...ooooooo decisions!!

Dave is a funny little man...and i do mean LITTLE man..always has been fair to me as a worker


----------

